# New 150 Gallon Set-Up



## Mintyfreah907 (May 20, 2013)

First post! Been lurking for a long while, decided I would post. Currently have a 55 gallon with 15 juvi red bellies (I kno it's crowded). About a week ago a bought a 150 gallon used tank and have been working on building the stand. After 1 week, I got it finished. I have mail ordered all the equipment to set up the tank since there isn't much for pet stores where I am in Alaska. Equipment list is:
2x eheim 2217
2x Hydor eth 200w inline heater
2x 36" marineland single bright LED lights
Black sand
Driftwood
Artificial plants

I have everything but the filters, and those are holding me up on actually setting the tank up. I will post more pics as soon as they arrive and I can get this thing up and running. Thanks for looking.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOVE IT

im impressed to say the least. i like the stands look. pretty damn cool setup that will be. definitely post pictures when that bad boy is up and running


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished product!...


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

wow beautiful tank. youre shoal will look great in there


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

your**


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey skep...dont know if you mentioned but im curious how much money you have invested in that project? ive never build my own setup i really envy people who are able to do that.


----------



## Mintyfreah907 (May 20, 2013)

In this project?
~$200 into the stand and canopy
~$200 + an old shotgun for the tank
~$700 for filters,heaters, sand etc
~$100 for the 15 pirahnas


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

decent money in it. but still saving a ton as oppose to buying it already set up.


----------



## Mintyfreah907 (May 20, 2013)

Got it up and running. 15 happy red bellies in there and one 8" pleco


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Mintyfreah907 (May 20, 2013)

Got home tonight from work and there was a red belly casualty. Just seen a head laying on the sand. Kinda weird, first one I have had eaten.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its a new set up they can be territorial,I would leave the light off and watch behavior!Mine tend to bicker for about a day after cleanings as if it was a new tank.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome setup, Minty!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so impressed by your tank
just saw the pic today








showroom worthy


----------

